# Musical Homages and Caricatures



## Mephistopheles (Sep 3, 2012)

As you might guess from the other thread I just posted, I've been listening to Ravel's piano music recently. Another little gem I like is the piece _À la Manière de Borodine_ which is an homage to Borodin in his style. I think it captures the character of Borodin's music rather well!






Of course, Ravel also composed _À la Manière de Chabrier_ and a _Menuet sur le Nom d'Haydn_, but can you think of any more pieces like this? Perhaps some of them not quite so complimentary?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

There's Erich Korngold's good-natured tribute to J. Strauss the Elder and his sons, 'Tales of Strauss' op. 21 for piano, which features snatches of various waltzes etc. forged into one continuous fantasy piece. Strange, I was only playing this last night - I've got it on a Hannsler disc featuring Korngold's three sonatas and Four Caricatures for Children (played by Michael Schaeffer). Can't find this particular piece on youtube, though.

Another couple for piano that spring to mind are by Dukas - the Prelude Elegiac Sur le nom de Haydn and La Plainte, au loin, du faune (written in tribute to Debussy with other pieces by Stravinsky, Satie, Bartok, Malipiero and the aforementioned Ravel,).


----------

